# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  What to add for calcium to aid shrimp molting?

## Mookie

I have been finding shrimp molts and dead shrimps, this seems to point out that they die after molting, is there anything I can add in the water to help with this?

----------


## titusxc

Bro you can try this JUN MultiTablet ... maybe can help solve the issue.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## titusxc

Can get from aquarist chamber ^^

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Can try adding mineral rocks designed for shrimp tanks, they slowly release various beneficial minerals over time that shrimps require to molt and recover quickly (its more convenient than having to remember to regularly dose minerals).

I have been using BorneoWild Minerocks for quite a while, so far so good... no issues with molting and the shrimps have nice strong shiny shells.

----------


## Naraki

Yes, mineral stones is a good investment. Personally using RAC Montmorillonite stone. Have had no shrimp deaths related to difficulties molting.

Aquarist Chamber too. They have powdered form and stone form. Its better to get stone form because powder form you need to dose. Weekly or monthly up to own preference

----------


## Mookie

For the stone form, can I put into the filter? Or best just left in tank? Cos abit unsightly if left in tank.

----------


## and88

check your Gh.. It might be the problem that caused your shrimps died..

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> For the stone form, can I put into the filter? Or best just left in tank? Cos abit unsightly if left in tank.


Yes, you can also put the mineral rock in your filter too, it'll do the same job.

Alternatively, you can just break it up into smaller pieces (they are usually very soft and easy to crumble), then scatter them around the tank or hide them behind plants or hardscape. Not sure if it works better but i do notice shrimps making a pit stop whenever they encounter a mineral rock, presumably enjoying a quick mineralized boost.  :Smile: 

Btw, do save the leftover loose powder from the mineral rock packet, they can be used to dose other tanks with some beneficial minerals too.

----------


## Mookie

> check your Gh.. It might be the problem that caused your shrimps died..


Is this really necessary? Or can I simply put in the mineral rocks and ignore having to buy a GH/KH test kit ?

----------


## Mookie

Also any bro have a spare mineral rock to sell?

----------


## tureblue82

Mosura Gravidas help shrimps molt properly... .....i think Old Sea Mud powder also replenishes minerals like the rocks mentioned.

----------


## Naraki

> For the stone form, can I put into the filter? Or best just left in tank? Cos abit unsightly if left in tank.


Sure you can. But as Bro UA mentioned I also did noticed shrimps stopping for a bit nibbling on the stone before swimming off.

----------


## and88

difficulties in molting might due to high tds or gH.. do you know whats the tds in your tank? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mookie

> difficulties in molting might due to high tds or gH.. do you know whats the tds in your tank? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


i have no idea, didn't buy the test kit for them. I'm staying in a old flat so probably a lot of metal in the tap water.

----------


## and88

since you already invested into shrimps, I think it is necessary to get the test kits in case anything happens..I understand that it is kind of wasting money.. but it is really important as you wouldnt want to lose any more shrimps. Test kit might be able to find the cause of it  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mookie

Yeah that's true, should have invested in mineral rocks before putting the shrimps in.. Now left with half the population, like getting stingy in investing more into them.

----------


## and88

what shrimp are you keeping?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pork Life

You can dose seachem equilibrium as a cheaper alternative to increase the gH to desired levels. But dont follow the instructions stated as its for mixing with RO/DI water. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mookie

> what shrimp are you keeping?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


just fire reds

----------


## Mookie

So mineral rocks and old sea mud will increase GH?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> So mineral rocks and old sea mud will increase GH?


Depending on the size and weight of the rock/powder used vs water volume, the GH will usually increase slightly, but not drastically higher (unless you use way too much rocks or powder at one go). Its best to follow the packet/bottle instructions.

----------

